# Equipment provided in rentals



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

We have been told that things like vacuum cleaners and other cleaning equipment are not usually provided in long term rentals. Has this been your experience? 

We are suddenly finding unexpected costs accruing. Are there any regulations anywhere that we can refer to with regards to what is expected on both sides?


----------



## daveunt (Sep 7, 2017)

The likelihood is that there will be a brush and dustpan and a mop but not much else. In reality, unless there is carpet (which is very rare) that will be sufficient. As far as I'm aware, there are no specific regulations in regard to what should be provided. If the apartment has previously been rented out, you might get lucky and find the previous occupant has left more behind.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't know any Spaniard who uses a vacuum cleaner. Mops and brooms are more usual. But you can buy a decent one for €50 or so.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Kikie said:


> We have been told that things like vacuum cleaners and other cleaning equipment are not usually provided in long term rentals. Has this been your experience?
> 
> We are suddenly finding unexpected costs accruing. Are there any regulations anywhere that we can refer to with regards to what is expected on both sides?


For a furnished let, the landlord doesn't have to supply ANY bedding, any crockery nor cutlery, in fact very little. I was told recently that they don't have to supply a TV either, just furniture and white goods.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

My experiences of being in long term rentals are that everything has been supplied to be able to move in and be comfortable. 

There has been cutlery, crockery and cooking equipment. There has been a brush and dustpan (although I have bought a vacuum cleaner as it's easier) Washing machine, microwave and hob are installed but not necessarily a built-in oven. There has always been a tv supplied but I soon exchanged the one left in this apartment as it looked ancient. 

Other odds and ends are often left by previous tenants which have been useful. 

Steve


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It is entirely up to the landlord. Obviously with more expensive rentals, one would expect more to have been provided. If you don't feel that sufficient is being provided, then don't rent it at that price; if the landlord will not negotiate, then walk away. You are not compelled to accept what is being offered - the choice is yours.


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

It's really interesting reading the replies. We were surprised because 2 previous properties in Spain, long term, were fully stocked with absolutely everything we needed, and more. And 4 other long term rentals elsewhere over the last 3 years moving around. So we were caught out by this.


----------



## John Seigal (Oct 21, 2017)

Kikie said:


> It's really interesting reading the replies. We were surprised because 2 previous properties in Spain, long term, were fully stocked with absolutely everything we needed, and more. And 4 other long term rentals elsewhere over the last 3 years moving around. So we were caught out by this.


You did not look at them first??? 4 times??


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

*??*



John Seigal said:


> You did not look at them first??? 4 times??


I don't understand what is surprising. We had that number of rentals due to moving around Europe and other parts of the world. I was saying that ALL those rentals were fully equipped. And we did look at this one, carefully. I just thought I had missed the cleaning equipment.


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

*Choice*



baldilocks said:


> It is entirely up to the landlord. Obviously with more expensive rentals, one would expect more to have been provided. If you don't feel that sufficient is being provided, then don't rent it at that price; if the landlord will not negotiate, then walk away. You are not compelled to accept what is being offered - the choice is yours.



It was my error, I thought I had just missed the items, that they were in a cupboard. I was surprised when I asked about them when finalising details.

We don't/didn't actually have much choice anyway. It is a relatively expensive rental, unfortunately. It was the only house I found in very many months of trawling websites, agencies, Facebook and forums, that ticked enough boxes, that was high enough quality and had, as far as we can tell, no damp. Every house we viewed showed signs of damp and/or mould. Which we absolutely have to avoid for health reasons.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I have rented twice, and have never been provied with cleaning equipment as part of the rental.

Although we were provided with some kitchen equipment once, including a Jamonero and a good knife for cutting Jamón. 

Interestingly, we were told by the landlord when we gave our notice to leave, that we had been perfect tenants and they were so sorry that we were leaving becuase we had looked after the place and caused no fuss, but that they would not return our deposit, because "in Spain landlords never do". So I still have that Jamonero and knife, along with everything else that wasn't bolted down!!

Odd that someone said the Spanish don't use vacuum cleaners. I haven't done a survey, but I regularly see my neighbours vacuuming their part of the communal hallway, as do we.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Our upstairs neighbours use a vacuum cleaner and it sounds very loud through our ceiling. We also use a vacuum cleaner and always aware of the annoyance we might cause and try to make it short. 
We have always had our deposit returned.


----------

